# Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??



## Nixup (10. April 2006)

*Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*

Hi!

Falls es das Thema bereits gibt, dann verlinkt bitte mein Thema darauf, aber ich verzweifle einfach noch!

Ich wollte mir das Haus in Cheydinhal kaufen und der Graf meint, dass es für 6000 zu haben wäre! Nun als ich endlich die 6000 zusammen hatte konnte ich es mir aber noch immer nicht kaufen!
Dann hab ich aus Scheiß einfach all meine Sachen verkauft um sogar über 12000 zu haben und es ging immer noch nicht!

Ist das ein mieser Bug oder wie? Ich habe in einem der Threads schon gelesen, dass jemand das Haus hätte (wenn ich mich nicht irre)!

Habe beim Graf auch 72 Punkte Ansehen, also kann es daran auch schlecht liegen! Brauch also HILFE


----------



## Nixup (10. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*



			
				Nixup am 10.04.2006 03:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Falls es das Thema bereits gibt, dann verlinkt bitte mein Thema darauf, aber ich verzweifle einfach noch!
> 
> ...



Also ich beantworte mir das jetzt selbst, da ich ewig im Forum grad gelesen habe und auf den Fix gestoßen bin:

Das Haus kostet in Wirklichkeit verfluchte 15000 und dies wird durch einen Fix behoben und dadurch erst richtig angezeigt! Den Fix gibt es unter anderem hier: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=1005&tid=4558862&x=0

Ist halt alles recht unübersichtlich geworden, da ich es in Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report nicht gefunden habe, dafür in HIER Fragen zu Quests oder allg. Spielinhalten   

Und der Oblivion - Mods / Plugins / Bugfixes (Sammelthread) ist wohl irgendwo versunken, dass ich auf den nicht aufmerksam wurde *lach*!

Dass das Spiel auch SO dermaßen verbuggt ist... aber egal, ich lieb es irgendwie! Und die 15000 bekomm ich locker zusammen, ich lieb Cheydinhal, da muss ich wohnen


----------



## Dumbi (10. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*

Aber seid gewarnt: Ich habe selber das Haus in Cheydenhal gekauft und musste feststellen, dass es nicht möbliert ist!    
Man muss also Betten, Möbel, Teppiche, etc. immer in so einem "Einrichtungspaket" kaufen. Davon gibt es AFAIk ungefähr 7 Stück, bis das ganze Haus möbliert ist, und jedes Paket kostet um die 2500 Gold.


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (10. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*



			
				Dumbi am 10.04.2006 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber seid gewarnt: Ich habe selber das Haus in Cheydenhal gekauft und musste feststellen, dass es nicht möbliert ist!
> Man muss also Betten, Möbel, Teppiche, etc. immer in so einem "Einrichtungspaket" kaufen. Davon gibt es AFAIk ungefähr 7 Stück, bis das ganze Haus möbliert ist, und jedes Paket kostet um die 2500 Gold.


wo bekommt man denn diese einrichtungspaktete her? ich habe ein haus in anvil, das war schon vollständig möbeliert, aber jetzt hab ich noch eins in bruma.
ich wollte dann auch mal mein geld (200.000 gold dank skelletschlüssel) verpulvern, hab aber noch keine möglichkeit zum einkauf gefunden habe...


----------



## Dumbi (10. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 10.04.2006 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wo bekommt man denn diese einrichtungspaktete her? ich habe ein haus in anvil, das war schon vollständig möbeliert, aber jetzt hab ich noch eins in bruma.
> ich wollte dann auch mal mein geld (200.000 gold dank skelletschlüssel) verpulvern, hab aber noch keine möglichkeit zum einkauf gefunden habe...


Man kann die Möbel in einem Laden kaufen; k.A. wie das in Bruma ist, aber als ich in Cheydenhall ein Haus gekauft habe, dann hat mich der Verkäufer auch gleich auf einen Laden dort aufmerksam gemacht, wo ich die Möbel kaufen kann, das ist jetzt quasi eine zusätzliche Quest.


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (10. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*



			
				Dumbi am 10.04.2006 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 10.04.2006 10:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aso, das hab ich wohl ignoriert... hab dann enfach nochmal den verkäufer angequatscht und siehe da: es gibt tatsächlich sonen laden... 
dankeschön!


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*

Alle Häuser sind ohne Möbel. Sobald man eines kauft, wird eine Quest daraus dieses Haus auch einzurichten.

Das Sahnestück steht in Skingrad, für schlappe 25.000 Goldstücke (leer natürlich).
Nach der Einrichtung hat man aber einen echt dekadenten Palast. Meine besten Waffen, die ich als Zuhörer leider nicht tragen kann, stelle ich in Schaukästen aus.

Das beste an dem Haus ist noch die Haushälterin. Die kann man in dem Laden wo man die Einrichtung kauft, gleich anquasseln und für 150 Goldstücke angagieren (nur den Haushalt!  ).

Jederzeit gibt es lecker Bier und Hackbraten.


----------



## ziegenbock (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*



			
				Dumbi am 10.04.2006 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber seid gewarnt: Ich habe selber das Haus in Cheydenhal gekauft und musste feststellen, dass es nicht möbliert ist!
> Man muss also Betten, Möbel, Teppiche, etc. immer in so einem "Einrichtungspaket" kaufen. Davon gibt es AFAIk ungefähr 7 Stück, bis das ganze Haus möbliert ist, und jedes Paket kostet um die 2500 Gold.



selbst schuld, wenn du soviel bezahlst. habe die händlerin mit gold bestochen und zahle jetzt knapp 2000 gold pro paket.


----------



## unterseebotski (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*



			
				ziegenbock am 11.04.2006 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 10.04.2006 08:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo kriegt ihr eigentlich die ganze Kohle her??? Hab jetzt nach 14h Spielzeit gerademal 2600 Golds. 
Wie kommt man bitteschön an 25000 Golds und 2500 für ne Einrichtung...?

Ist das Haus in der Kaiserstadt am Hafenviertel für 2500 eigentlich OK? Das könnte ich mir grad leisten...       Wo ist es, würde es mir mal gerne anschauen, aber finde es nicht...   
Muss ich wohl doch einfach mal kaufen und dann sehen... (wozu gibts F5 und F9...?)


----------



## Dumbi (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*



			
				ziegenbock am 11.04.2006 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 10.04.2006 08:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pff, wegen den 500 Gold mache ich mir die Mühe nicht.     



			
				unterseebotski am 11.04.2006 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kriegt ihr eigentlich die ganze Kohle her??? Hab jetzt nach 14h Spielzeit gerademal 2600 Golds.
> Wie kommt man bitteschön an 25000 Golds und 2500 für ne Einrichtung...?


Du kannst Nebenquests absolvieren, um an Geld zu kommen (z.B. Gildenquests), oder du gehts einfach so auf Wanderung, plünderst Höhlen und verkaufst das Zeug dann, mit der Zeit kommt dann ebenfalls ein ordentlicher Batzen Geld zusammen.
Nachdem ich mit der Hauptquest fertig war, hatte ich ungefähr 45000 Gold, das Gold ist dann für mein Haus draufgegangen.


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*

Kann man die Einrichtungsgegenstände auch klauen?
Habe letztens während ich auf meinen Kontakt in der Diebesgilde wartete ein paar Häuser in der Kaiserstadt ausgeräumt und dabei zwei Besitzurkunden für Küchenbereich und Wanddekoration "gefunden" 
Wo genau das war weiss ich nicht mehr, nur noch, dass sie in einem der Wohnbezirke (eventuell der westliche?) in einem großen Haus (zwei Treppen ins Obergeschoß) auf einem Schreibtisch lagen.

Da ich allerdings noch keinerlei Häuser gekauft habe (komme mit durch die Bruderschaftsaufträge freigewordenen Unterkünften gut klar  ) kann ich nicht sagen ob man mit den besagten Urkunden etwas anfangen kann.
Vielleicht kann man die Urkunden für die anderen Häuser ebenfalls anderweitig besorgen.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*



			
				unterseebotski am 11.04.2006 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kriegt ihr eigentlich die ganze Kohle her??? Hab jetzt nach 14h Spielzeit gerademal 2600 Golds.
> Wie kommt man bitteschön an 25000 Golds und 2500 für ne Einrichtung...?


Später kann man pro Dungeon Ausrüstung im Wert von ~10000 rausschleppen. Es wäre noch viel mehr möglich, wenn die Händler mehr Geld hätten


----------



## sternitzky (11. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 11.04.2006 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> unterseebotski am 11.04.2006 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desto höher man in der Stufe steigt, desto schwieriger werden die Gegner. Wenn man erst soweit ist, daß man lauter Ebony & Daedra-Teile erbeuten kann, kriegt man von den Händlern ordentlich Geld in den Beutel. Das tolle an Oblivion ist, daß im Gegensatz zu Morrowind das Händlergold nicht nach jeder Verkaufsaktion weniger wird, sondern das Händlermaximum für jede Aktion gilt.
Hab schon über 100h und die Mainquests noch immer nicht angefangen.   
Aber dafür schon 3 voll ausgestattete Häuser.    Gibts denn keine Banditen mit Daedra-Helmen?    Der Orkhelm stört irgendwie bei der Top-Rüstung. Aber einen werde ich garantiert noch finden.


----------



## gamer-no1 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*



			
				sternitzky am 11.04.2006 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> LowriderRoxx am 11.04.2006 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur ma so ne frage am rande: gibt es auch händler die mehr gold als 1200 septime haben? weil das ist irgendwie schon blöd, wenn die rüstung nen wert voon 4000 hat und ich maximal 1200 dafür bekomme


----------



## sternitzky (12. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*



			
				gamer-no1 am 12.04.2006 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> sternitzky am 11.04.2006 23:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis jetzt ist es mir noch nicht vorgekommen, daß jemand mehr Gold hatte.
Aber einer meiner Hauptskills ist Trading und bald ist mein Trading-Wert so gut, daß ich bei Händlern investieren kann, sodaß sie ein höheres Gold-Limit haben.
Zwar hat man es am Anfang schwerer als bei Morrowind, da sich die Gegnerstärke an Deinem Level orientiert und somit die erbeuteten Sachen weniger wert sind, aber so ab Level 20 kannst Du wegen der von mir vorher beschriebenen Umstände richtig viel Kohle machen. Soviel Kohle, daß Dich das Limit von 1.200 nicht sonderlich stört.


----------



## HanFred (12. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion - Häuserkauf in Cheydinhal??*



			
				sternitzky am 11.04.2006 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts denn keine Banditen mit Daedra-Helmen?    Der Orkhelm stört irgendwie bei der Top-Rüstung. Aber einen werde ich garantiert noch finden.


gute helme finde ich auch schwierig aufzutreiben.
bei der elfenrüstung fand ich den per zufall zuerst, aber ich hatte grösste mühe, einen glashelm zu finden und jetzt ist der noch mit detect life belegt, sieht also recht doof aus, wenn ich so durch die landschaft reite.
edaedrahelm habe ich glaube ich einen einzigen gesehen bisher, der auch im inventar aufgetaucht ist. eventuell einmal noch in Oblivion, glaube aber eher nicht, sicher aber bei einem banditen.
weiss nicht mehr wo, ist eh random denke ich.


----------

